# MOBILE CECUM AS A CAUSE OF IBS



## SpAsMaN*

CHECK THIS OUT!MOBILE CECUM:MYTH OR REALITY:http://www.inst-medicina.com.br/mobile.htm


----------



## SteveE

That's very interesting. I can't claim to understand all of it, but it's definately interesting.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

How in the world a simple fix like that could have been ignored all these years?????www.cecopexia.com


----------



## SpAsMaN*

A lot of spanish have been operated.Some with no noticeable change some with great results.Here a free book about the history of cecopexia:http://www.cecopexia.com/_private/English/freebook.htmREMEMBER THAT THE CECUM PLAY IN BIG ROLE IN MOTILITY BECAUSE IT'S THE BEGINNING OF THE COLON.DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE CECUM.


----------

